# Injecting Italian Dressing



## abelman (Mar 7, 2008)

On a thread I had a week or two ago, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=14461 , 

This question came up: "i tried to inject italian dressing in a turkey once. i couldnt get it to suck it up, or squirt it out because the spices in the dressing were to big for the injector needle. any suggestions on how you pulled it off?"

Well, I thought about a way to make it easier and this is what I did today. I took a strainer like you would use for pasta or such and simply poured the bottle of Italian dressing into the strainer and let it drain into a bowl. Once done, it's simple to get the dressing into an injector and then into the meat of choice. No clogging problems what so ever.



I simply emptied the strainer seeds/spices into the marinating pan and then poured the rest in after I was done injecting. Sorry, the picture above was taken after the fact but you get the point. However, this goes on tomorrow morning:


----------



## desertlites (Mar 7, 2008)

dang! and them others think us smokers are just dumb hillbillys-I used a dremil tool to ever so slightly open the orfice of my needle-now all I need to figure out is how to pass a peppercorn through it. good thinking able!


----------



## mcp9 (Mar 7, 2008)

looks they that italian dressing not coming out bothered you more than it bothered me.  it was so disappointing when i did that turkey because i planned on injecting it with italian dressing/ tony chacheres mix.  that woulda been a sweet bird.  thanks for the input.


----------



## abelman (Mar 7, 2008)

Actually, it didn't bother me but I thought more about your question. It's a good question. Since I'm doing another brisket tomorrow, I figured there was a better way than a blender, etc. as discussed. 

So, I figured I'd give this a shot and it's very effective and simple. Next time you do the turkey, give it a shot as well as posting up some Q-view.


----------



## glued2it (Mar 7, 2008)

when filling an injecter, Remove the plunger and pour the mixture in the chamber. 

I like to use the Italian dressing in brisket and beef roast.

Also for injecting Italian dressing, you need a larger needle. 
Here's the one I use.


----------



## abelman (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...ctor&noImage=0

This is what I use and my point was really that whatever you can get into the injector by pulling the plunger back will certainly come back out rather than putting something in the chamber only to get clogged up at some point.


----------



## glued2it (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes I understand that. 

My point was having the right tool for the job.
I have 4 injectors total. 2 of the ones I showed above and 2 other ones with different needle sets.


----------

